# FRUSTRATED or Where have all the flounder gone....lol



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

hey guys, Nick here from Panama city. I wanted to share a few things and ask some questions. First a little intro, I grew up here on St. Andrews bay in Panama City. I have been gigging flounder literally for 30 years onn this bay. Although I have not been in 15 years as a was in the military and unable. I have been out the last three nights and I have gone to all the great old honey-holes and in a total of maybe 12 hours of poling I have seen one (1) legal flounder.

Now back in the day, this time of year was sort of a ransitional period and flounder were typicaly mid-bay, sandy areas on bbig grass flats and so on.

Fall was the big run, anywhere around the pass it all the migrations spots

Summer we always found them in the back water, back in the bayous pretty much in the warmest and shallowest water.

My questions are,

Have you guys noticed a decine in populations in the last 10 years? Is that why I am seeing no fish?

Could it be just this bay for some reason, we had a devestating red tide about 3 years ago?

Does my schedule make sense to you guys ie, time of year/locations, am I remembering wrong?

Anyway, I would appreciate any opinions, I am feeling pretty frustrated after poling for 6 hours last night and seeing 1 legal flounder.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Two words: Low salinity.

All the rain has them all messed up. 

I saw a post yesterday from someone who got 30, I guess on saturday or sunday, but no one else has been having much luck. Pensacola bay was muddy for the entire northern 1/2 of it yesterday. You know that all that fresh, muddy water has to be playing havoc with the fish.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I personally have not seen a decline in the amount of fish. Some nights you find them and some nights you don't and I don't blame you for being frustrated I would be more than frustrated if I had to pole that long:hoppingmad. I will say this much, don't concentrate all your efforts on the sandy flats even though it is still early.


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (4/22/2009)*I personally have not seen a decline in the amount of fish. Some nights you find them and some nights you don't and I don't blame you for being frustrated I would be more than frustrated if I had to pole that long:hoppingmad. I will say this much, don't concentrate all your efforts on the sandy flats even though it is still early.


I agree with you on the sandy flats...the only legal fish I saw was in a bayou, on the edge of a small canal going back into a neighborhood. I saw a few beds on the sand, about 1/4 mile from gulf entrance. Oh well, trying again tonight!


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

Well I went tonight again...I am not giving up on this...it's a quest..LOL 2 about 16 inches and a 14 incher. Got my gig into a 20 incher and dropped him in the boat...somehow he managed to flop back out......that sucked so bad:banghead. Tonightas fish were in a bayou just off the gulf, about 2 mile in from inlet.


----------

